# 11/14/09



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

looks like some good flatties.

what size where they and what area were u fishing?


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

12.5 to16 navarre by the beach brige


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Flatties, I got a nice 1 last night by Navarre bridge as well


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

man those are nice fish were you wadeing if so how far out are you seeing them NICE:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great looking flatties you stuck guys! I have to wait until the spring to go due to back surgery, but I've gotta start watching the reports that are comin' in from all of you. Great job!!!!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

